# Kitchen crimes



## Newbflat (Dec 7, 2015)

This is a confessional. 

This is me.... Or my once lovely Boardsmith board more accurately. It's a nice 18x24 that has seen a hard life. Not from pro use but from people and households with no respect. 

First, only a few of these crimes are mine. Just a couple of carbon knife stains are from my neglect while cooking ( drinking excessively while cooking) over the last 5 years. The rest, the dozen or so burn rings, uncountable carbon knife stains and the horrid popped seams and cracks (close up picture) are the work of others. The "don't touch the carbon knives while I'm gone" were followed weeks later by ... "How was I supposed to to know which ones were carbon" ( fair enough) ... The popped seams and cracks in the end grain are a mystery and no one will admit to leaving a hot pot full of somthing on it..... I have my suspicions though. I'm guessing the same person who I caught seconds after placing a pan of hot oil use for cooking Chiles Rellenos smack on the middle of the board. As often as I have screamed don't do it, people seem to think that cutting boards are trivets. Death by a thousand mocha pot burns... As evident on the board. 

I will admit I have been laxed in my board butter application and it is in serious need of a sanding, scraping and buttering. But I wanted to show my Kitchen crime as testimony to being human. 

What's your Kitchen crime?


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 7, 2015)

Funnily enough if it's is a few years old i think those things add character. At least the burn marks. So long as they haven't effected the flatness of the surface. 

As for sanding etc. How does one do that. I tried it on my home made board but one pass and the paper was all gunked up. Is it just being persistent and realising it will take hours?


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 7, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> Funnily enough if it's is a few years old i think those things add character. At least the burn marks. So long as they haven't effected the flatness of the surface.
> 
> As for sanding etc. How does one do that. I tried it on my home made board but one pass and the paper was all gunked up. Is it just being persistent and realising it will take hours?



I don't mind the character really but the cracks just kill me. You might be able to run it threw a planer if the blades are very sharp, the corners beveled and you take off tiny bites. Otherwise a good sharp scraper can do wonders. The oil/wax finish is a mess on paper and I use a Fein sander and burn threw a bunch of expensive paper but it does work if you really need to take odd some wood. This board just really needs scraping. Sharpening and using scrapers, now there is a long thread in the making.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't polish my copper pots and pans ever.

Sometimes I'll add a tiny bit of brown gravy color to sauces if the color is too pale.

I once cracked my Italian marble countertop by placing a red hot skillet on it during a cool morning. Cost a fortune to replace it and the natural pattern on the new isn't as good looking as the old...

I use way more fat in my cooking than can be considered healthy by any standard. Tasty, but it adds up over time.

I mainly use a teak cutting board.

I get p***ed off at family members for messing up dishes. I'm a real judgmental jerk in the kitchen.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 7, 2015)

Newbflat said:


> I don't mind the character really but the cracks just kill me. You might be able to run it threw a planer if the blades are very sharp, the corners beveled and you take off tiny bites. Otherwise a good sharp scraper can do wonders. The oil/wax finish is a mess on paper and I use a Fein sander and burn threw a bunch of expensive paper but it does work if you really need to take odd some wood. This board just really needs scraping. Sharpening and using scrapers, now there is a long thread in the making.




Sounds like a great WIP photo thread to me


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 7, 2015)

O


DamageInc said:


> I don't polish my copper pots and pans ever.
> 
> Sometimes I'll add a tiny bit of brown gravy color to sauces if the color is too pale.
> 
> ...



Lol...

A Teak cutting board! :scared4:... The horrors. 

I never polish my copper ether. I think it looks super with its food stained patina. But my pot still hasn't fully recovered from being put threw the dishwasher. A year later and a lot of use and it still looks weird. No one washes the copper or steel and cast iron pans but me... Under penitly of death.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a note on my dishwasher that states: "If it's not stainless steel, plastic, or glass, keep it the hell away."

I also lost a well seasoned carbon steel skillet to steel wool once when my sister decided to clean it. Not a good day.


----------



## Cashn (Dec 8, 2015)

I use the pre minced garlic in a jar more than I should.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 8, 2015)

At home, we cook almost everything in a toaster oven.


----------



## Fillmoreslimm (Dec 8, 2015)

My kitchen crime is marrying the only Sicilian/Italian woman on earth who cannot cook for her life! Although after thinking about it for a minute, The real crime may be when I do let her attempt to cook. ----Love you honey!!!!:running:


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 8, 2015)

My kitchen crime: 'homemade' chicken noodle soup with Campbell's cream of chicken....and also instant noodle bowls, I just love those damn things...


----------



## Tobes (Dec 8, 2015)

I fully handed over my Risotto-making to our new Thermomix and completely stopped stiring it slowly and endlessly by hand with a wooden spoon like a proper italian mama ... well, papa, rather...


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok, one more shamful thing. 

There are my knives in a rack that get lots of love and care. Then there is the knife block that has the knives the rest of the house can use. Mine only see the best of stones and the carbon blades finished on J-Nats. The knife block with the house has mostly Shuns..petty and paring , a Mac bread knife and three very nice Asai Damascus knives, a 180 gyuto, petty and paring. Not bad for a home beater set. I don't use them at all as I always find it a bit depressing how they are used and abused. Everyone thinks I keep them in tip top shape and lovingly cared for on my "precious" stones....

What they don't know is that 8 out of 10 times I take a diamond steel out of the drawer (be it very fine!) and sharpen them with that. Yes, I sharpen a $300+ Asai gyuto on a diamond steel.. The petty and paring as well. &#128532;


----------



## Anton (Dec 8, 2015)

I have no doubts that board would love to be buttered up back to life.

But frankly, a kitchen should be a crime scene anyways, or a Martha Stewart I guess


----------



## mark76 (Dec 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I have a note on my dishwasher that states: "If it's not stainless steel, plastic, or glass, keep it the hell away."



I have the appointment with my girlfriend that she keeps my knife out of the dishwasher as long as I keep her wine glasses out of it. So no glass either...



Cashn said:


> I use the pre minced garlic in a jar more than I should.



I've even used garlic powder. If I'm not mistaken it's still in the kitchen.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 8, 2015)

mark76 said:


> I've even used garlic powder. If I'm not mistaken it's still in the kitchen.



I don't have a problem with garlic powder...but I don't consider a substitute for fresh garlic--that would be the crime!--I use it in addition to add a different flavor.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 8, 2015)

I am a pre-minced garlic user, at least when im cooking for just the wife and I. So much easier and quicker when you need a few cloves done. Especially after a long day at work and then not getting home from the gym until 7.30.

But if I'm cooking something special it is fresh all the way. Though i shoulf start going to the local farmers market to see if i can find some nicer stuff.


----------



## schanop (Dec 8, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> Though i shoulf start going to the local farmers market to see if i can find some nicer stuff.



That is "Epic", Alex ... excuse me for the pun ...

I loved going Epic market early Saturday morning. It has been many years now since my last visit.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll never understand the pre-minced garlic thing. It takes less than 30 seconds to chop a clove of garlic.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 8, 2015)

schanop said:


> That is "Epic", Alex ... excuse me for the pun ...
> 
> I loved going Epic market early Saturday morning. It has been many years now since my last visit.



Yeah i haven't been yet, and i live 5 minutes down the road &#128512;


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 8, 2015)

Maybe for you... it's more that i can't have just one clove its gotta be 5 or 6.... and the supermarket stuff doesnt keep well.

Though i dif make my own minced garlic recently and it is going well


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 8, 2015)

Just wanted to suggest to those that use the store bought (which is very bitter, salty and to me metallic tasting), why not consider:

1.) Making a big batch of confit garlic It keeps in the refrigerator for years. I buy 5 pound bags of shelled garlic from Costco. Put them in a pressure cooker with a few cups of oil, dash of salt, dash of red pepper flake and a TBLS of baking soda. Cook under pressure for for 30 minutes. Cool, jar.

2.) Take fresh peeled garlic and just soak it in white vinegar. Will turn blue, then back to a cured white. Use as fresh, you won't taste the vinegar at all. Use the garlic vinegar.

3.) Take fresh peeled garlic, salt it, sprinkle some canning Fruit Fresh and process in a food processor. Keeps for years in refrigerator.

Life's too short to use store bought canned garlic, stock or tomato sauce. Even though I make my own catsup, I do buy mayonnaise. There I said it, my kitchen crime is store bought mayonnaise.


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I'll never understand the pre-minced garlic thing. It takes less than 30 seconds to chop a clove of garlic.



Now now.... No shaming. This is a safe place.


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 8, 2015)

P


Mucho Bocho said:


> Just wanted to suggest to those that use the store bought (which is very bitter, salty and to me metallic tasting), why not consider:
> 
> 1.) Making a big batch of confit garlic It keeps in the refrigerator for years. I buy 5 pound bags of shelled garlic from Costco. Put them in a pressure cooker with a few cups of oil, dash of salt, dash of red pepper flake and a TBLS of baking soda. Cook under pressure for for 30 minutes. Cool, jar.
> 
> ...



Helpful suggestions .... 

Your only crime is store bought mayo? ..................... Your hiding something really bad.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 8, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Just wanted to suggest to those that use the store bought (which is very bitter, salty and to me metallic tasting), why not consider:
> 
> 1.) Making a big batch of confit garlic It keeps in the refrigerator for years. I buy 5 pound bags of shelled garlic from Costco. Put them in a pressure cooker with a few cups of oil, dash of salt, dash of red pepper flake and a TBLS of baking soda. Cook under pressure for for 30 minutes. Cool, jar.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions Mucho. I minced some myself but it has turned blue. Still tastes fine but the colour is off putting.

The confit garlic goes great on a nice steak. And the garlic oil is awesome for cooking or to use with nice bread.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 8, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> 2.) Take fresh peeled garlic and just soak it in white vinegar. Will turn blue, then back to a cured white. Use as fresh, you won't taste the vinegar at all. Use the garlic vinegar.
> 
> 3.) Take fresh peeled garlic, salt it, sprinkle some canning Fruit Fresh and process in a food processor. Keeps for years in refrigerator.



Those indeed sound like great tips, thanks! I'm gonna try #2. And can you tell me what canning Fruit Fresh is? (I don't live in the US.)

And by the way, I make my own mayonnaise. Admitted, in the way Gordon Ramsey does it in his commercial for Bamix.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2015)

Newbflat said:


> P
> 
> Helpful suggestions ....
> 
> Your only crime is store bought mayo? ..................... Your hiding something really bad.



To be honest, I can't stand the taste of store bought mayo. In my kitchen it would be considered a crime. Takes 4 minutes to make a batch of homemade mayo and it keeps for 10 days in the fridge and tastes infinitely better. Over and done.

I know this is a safe place, but I just can't help myself. Sorry guys.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> To be honest, I can't stand the taste of store bought mayo. In my kitchen it would be considered a crime. Takes 4 minutes to make a batch of homemade mayo and it keeps for 10 days in the fridge and tastes infinitely better. Over and done.
> 
> I know this is a safe place, but I just can't help myself. Sorry guys.



I would generally agree, however Safeways own brand 'Real Mayonnaise" is actually pretty good.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 8, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> 1.) Making a big batch of confit garlic It keeps in the refrigerator for years. I buy 5 pound bags of shelled garlic from Costco. Put them in a pressure cooker with a few cups of oil, dash of salt, dash of red pepper flake and a TBLS of baking soda. Cook under pressure for for 30 minutes. Cool, jar.



I did this around 2 years ago, following Dennis' advice...I'm a huge fan of it, I've had it in my fridge constantly since that day. 

Also, when I have more than 3-4 cloves to deal with, I break out the SS bowls. I've peeled up to 5 heads of garlic in under 10 minutes on several occasions...100% my go-to technique with any non-trivial amount of garlic.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 8, 2015)

malexthekid said:


> I am a pre-minced garlic user, at least when im cooking for just the wife and I. So much easier and quicker when you need a few cloves done. Especially after a long day at work and then not getting home from the gym until 7.30.
> 
> But if I'm cooking something special it is fresh all the way. Though i shoulf start going to the local farmers market to see if i can find some nicer stuff.



But I thought the whole point was to have an excuse to cut stuff with ridiculously sharp knives....if you want easy go out to dinner! I do have to admit I was just recently indoctrinated into the school of peeling garlic cloves with two ceramic bowls - now THAT is a cool trick.


----------



## jackslimpson (Dec 8, 2015)

I never buy whole bean coffee. I can't stand the sound of a coffee grinder in the morning. It puts me in a bad mood ... like this: 






My cutting boards look like Newbflat's (the OP), only worse -- all for the same reasons.

I keep my knives in a drawer, in a slot rack, where the blades rest edge-down onto wood in the slot. I know the sliding around steals the edge faster, but at least I get to sharpen more.

I can't think of anything else. All of my other criminal acts seem to involve otherwise delicious food and copious amounts of ranch dressing. Retail.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## bkultra (Dec 8, 2015)

jackslimpson said:


> I never buy whole bean coffee. I can't stand the sound of a coffee grinder in the morning. It puts me in a bad mood ...



Consider buying a hand grinder like the LIDO 2 or LIDO 3


----------



## Cashn (Dec 8, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> I'll never understand the pre-minced garlic thing. It takes less than 30 seconds to chop a clove of garlic.



I don't use it for anything I care about but the day to day stuff that I consider just protein intake? Such as an omelette I make almost every morning that takes about a minute start to finish, It's the jarred stuff.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 8, 2015)

If you get dried minced garlic and rehydrate it for a few minutes in a little water, it's as easy as the stuff out of the jar and tastes orders of magnitude better, IMO. Personal criminal experience talking.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 8, 2015)

This is my knife storage.


----------



## richard (Dec 8, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> This is my knife storage.



"Reverend Lovejoy: I cast thee out!"


----------



## richard (Dec 8, 2015)

ecchef said:


> At home, we cook almost everything in a toaster oven.



What's wrong or shameful with using a toaster oven? I've had many amazing things come out of mine.


----------



## richard (Dec 8, 2015)

Regarding the whole discussion of using bought minced garlic, separate from the taste differences vs. fresh or just some shame of feeling lazy, there are _huge health benefit differences_. Specifically with the cancer-fighting bioactive compound _allicin_, that is found in crushed/minced garlic. If you are buying bought minced garlic, you are getting none of that health benefit, because it only lasts around ~2-3 days after the garlic clove is crushed/minced.

Separately studies have also found that it is optimal to wait *10 minutes* _after crushing or mincing fresh garlic before cooking it_ to allow allicin to form and to reap the health benefits (also stronger garlic flavor, see article below). It took me some getting used to develop this habit, but now I always crush or mince my garlic around 10 minutes before cooking with it. Having a good quality garlic press is very handy and worth it.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=136


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 8, 2015)

richard said:


> Regarding the whole discussion of using bought minced garlic, separate from the taste differences vs. fresh or just some shame of feeling lazy, there are _huge health benefit differences_. Specifically with the cancer-fighting bioactive compound _allicin_, that is found in crushed/minced garlic. If you are buying bought minced garlic, you are getting none of that health benefit, because it only lasts around ~2-3 days after the garlic clove is crushed/minced.
> 
> Separately studies have also found that it is optimal to wait *10 minutes* _after crushing or mincing fresh garlic before cooking it_ to allow allicin to form and to reap the health benefits (also stronger garlic flavor, see article below). It took me some getting used to develop this habit, but now I always crush or mince my garlic around 10 minutes before cooking with it. Having a good quality garlic press is very handy and worth it.
> 
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=136



Nothing personal but seriously dude! Why pass up an opportunity to cut stuff with the knives you paid huge amounts of dollars (or whatever currency) for. If I were ill, I would happily take massive chemo to live a little bit longer but if I got to chop it up with a really cool honyaki gyuto first.....nirvana.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 8, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> This is my knife storage.


Agreed, the bad clown is going straight to.....


----------



## daveb (Dec 8, 2015)

My favorite garlic press is a 180 Haburn.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 8, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Nothing personal but seriously dude! Why pass up an opportunity to cut stuff with the knives you paid huge amounts of dollars (or whatever currency) for. If I were ill, I would happily take massive chemo to live a little bit longer but if I got to chop it up with a really cool honyaki gyuto first.....nirvana.



?>!>! No way man. Food first.


----------



## richard (Dec 9, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Why pass up an opportunity to cut stuff with the knives you paid huge amounts of dollars.



I have no problems using my knife for coarsely chopping garlic, but I will typically use my garlic press (or occasionally a zester when I need it really, really fine), even though I am proficient enough at doing it by hand. I'm not ashamed; I just find really annoying the sticky feeling left on my fingers when I finely mince garlic by hand. Then I usually end up having to wash my hands (and sometimes also my board if I'm wanting to avoid transferring flavors from the minced garlic and its juices), which slows me down. I'm often busy and I just need to get food on the table quickly. I have enough fun shredding cabbage, or dicing red peppers or chopping onions until the cows come home, but mincing garlic by hand...eh, I've done enough of that in the past. I don't really miss it.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2015)

richard said:


> I have enough fun shredding cabbage, or dicing red peppers or chopping onions until the cows come home, but mincing garlic by hand...eh, I've done enough of that in the past. I don't really miss it.



I guess to each his/her own...garlic is my favorite thing to 'play with' when cooking (almost every meal). Jaques Pepin has taught me a thing or two and I enjoy it each and every time...did I mention that I love to cut ****?

My kitchen crime (also) involves my (secondary) cutting board...an old end grain maple that I'll let sit for a while with food before cleaning/use bread knives on it...about the only thing I won't do is leave a wet carbon knife on it:tease: :eyebrow: :whistling: :IMOK: :no: :sad0:  :dazed: unish: :bat: :tongue: :headbonk: :clown:

Hey Mucho, Duke's or Hellman's?:wink:


----------



## Matus (Dec 9, 2015)

My first magnetic holder (one I did myself) has a few smaller stans from carbon knives - I must have overlooked some moisture on the blades. I have lerned to be more careful since then. Other than that my slate is clean :angel2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 9, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Hey Mucho, Duke's or Hellman's?:wink:



Jim, HA, I'm i've actually switched to Kraft. Test Kitchen did a comparison a few years ago and recommended the Kraft over Hellmans. IDA know if there's much difference. I will have to agree with Damage, fresh made mayo does taste infinitely richer but sometimes in a kitchen one has to pick their battles. :nunchucks:


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jim, HA, I'm i've actually switched to Kraft. Test Kitchen did a comparison a few years ago and recommended the Kraft over Hellmans. IDA know if there's much difference. I will have to agree with Damage, fresh made mayo does taste infinitely richer but sometimes in a kitchen one has to pick their battles. :nunchucks:



Personally I find mayo disgusting....but I'm curious as to whether it could be frozen? I've started making my salad dressing (basically lemon + EVOO) in VMIX quantities, and freezing in 1/4 pint jars--which thaw super fast in the water bath. I've had very little trouble with the emulsion breaking--at least until it sits in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 9, 2015)

D, Salad dressing is another condiment that I can't understand why people don't make la minute. Most people over think it, in fact it might literally takes a minute to make. 

Naked Dressing:
Get a bowl and whisk.
Add salt, pepper and sugar (just through it in there)
blast of oil (what ever you got)
dollop of mustard (Dijon or powder)
Blast of vinegar or citrus juice

whisk whisk whisk.

This is my naked salad dressing. From that point, add anything you desire. But you'd be surprised, if you just vary the vinegar/cirtus to suit the salad, most of the time I just go naked.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 9, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Personally I find mayo disgusting....but I'm curious as to whether it could be frozen?



I love mayonnaise. Despise miracle whip. Neither one can be frozen however. It separates upon freezing and thawing.


----------



## John Loftis (Dec 9, 2015)

Newbflat said:


> This is a confessional.
> 
> This is me.... Or my once lovely Boardsmith board more accurately. It's a nice 18x24 that has seen a hard life. Not from pro use but from people and households with no respect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> D, Salad dressing is another condiment that I can't understand why people don't make la minute. Most people over think it, in fact it might literally takes a minute to make.



Yup...but I cannot stand vinaigrette...which means I end up having to drive to the store just to pickup a piece of citrus (and usually bulb of garlic)...which makes it a burden instead of a joy. Which is why I started making it in bulk....I was really surprised how little was lost by freezing it. It actually takes longer to make ready for service this way, but it's all unattended and I don't have to make a roundtrip to the store....which requires me to spend more on gas than I do at the store.


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2015)

Z, Raw eggs don't like to be frozen. 

Hellman's of course is the only mayonnaise worth considering. Maybe Blue Plate. Kraft is the Shun of the mayonnaise world. Miracle Whip the Mercer.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 9, 2015)

Hear Blue Plate also recommended I can't seem to find it in the grocery store. 

Dave you're contributions always bring a smile to my face, curious why you equate Kraft with Shun? My mayonnaise has never chipped.


----------



## Cashn (Dec 9, 2015)

Blue plate all the way, miracle whip should become extinct. Homemade aoli has its place, Blue Plates place is on a poboy.


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> curious why you equate Kraft with Shun? My mayonnaise has never chipped.



Marketing budget higher than product budget. :scratchhead:

Had some leftover Penna Cotta from the weekend. Not to let it go to waste I was finishing it when someone asked what it was. I said "Mayonaisse, I love mayonaisse".


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Dec 9, 2015)

Microwaving soup when a customer says you cant make it hot enough. Also torching there soup spoon real quick (wow this soup is really hot lol).


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Microwaving soup when a customer says you cant make it hot enough. Also torching there soup spoon real quick (wow this soup is really hot lol).



That's not a crime, that's awesome.


----------



## richard (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been using a torch to quickly melt cheese on a sandwich sometimes. Not as good a result as the broiler, but it's fast! I wouldn't use this shortcut for like a crab or tuna melt sandwich, but it's good enough for a breakfast sandwich, or if I forget to melt the cheese atop a burger.


----------



## alwayssharp (Dec 9, 2015)

I rarely cook at home anymore, though I put in 50 hours a week doing chef work.

My ex ruined my nice end grain cutting boards by leaving them in a sink full of water.


----------



## JLaz (Dec 9, 2015)

alwayssharp said:


> I rarely cook at home anymore, though I put in 50 hours a week doing chef work.
> 
> My ex ruined my nice end grain cutting boards by leaving them in a sink full of water.



Same here. I bust my butt with 80 hours atleast a week.

We all have our horror stories like this to tell. At the end of the day, pretty sure the intention was in good light.


----------



## panda (Dec 9, 2015)

Dave you need to try dukes mayo, yellow cap.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> D, Salad dressing is another condiment that I can't understand why people don't make la minute. Most people over think it, in fact it might literally takes a minute to make.
> 
> Naked Dressing:
> Get a bowl and whisk.
> ...



I'm with you on this. Though most of the time i am too lazy and just grab some form of oil for dressing.


----------



## Newbflat (Dec 10, 2015)

John Loftis said:


> Newbflat said:
> 
> 
> > This is a confessional.
> ...


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 8, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Consider buying a hand grinder like the LIDO 2 or LIDO 3



mhy gawd man, i almost choked on my salsa. I hand grind errr'daayyy and i can tell you if you don't like the sound of coffee grinding...doing it by hand is a masochists' wet dream. 

I don't clean my stove top for like 2 days, counter tops are cleaned usually every day, dishes i hand wash and usually wait till the next morning. I hate cleaning and if i didn't have 2 dishes 4 bowls and the only pots and pans I ever use I would never clean. If i was rich and didn't care about the environment i would throw away everything and buy new stuff. Or just never cook. Only through saving money and not eating ramen for every meal have i come to learn/like cooking.

I use Knorr's chicken flavored bullion to flavor my beans, sometimes my chicken. It's. So. Good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 9, 2016)

Janice goes to the Health food store for peanut butter, I prefer Skippy extra chunky.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 9, 2016)

Crap. It's gonna take some time to deal with threads that Danny posted on. I cycled back through this one after reading the most recent and got that punch in the gut feeling. Probably hit harder cuz it was more recent posts.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2016)

DDPslice said:


> mhy gawd man, i almost choked on my salsa. I hand grind errr'daayyy and i can tell you if you don't like the sound of coffee grinding...doing it by hand is a masochists' wet dream.



Truer words have never been spoken, though it is a different sound compared to a electronic grinder. I do still have to use the lido when the family is sleeping. The hand grinder is far quiter the my baratza forte.

I assume the op was offended by the typical home grinder noise and not the cracking of the beans.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 9, 2016)

panda said:


> Dave you need to try dukes mayo, yellow cap.



lus1:

My fav after homemade too.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 9, 2016)

I hear ya Josh


brainsausage said:


> Crap. It's gonna take some time to deal with threads that Danny posted on. I cycled back through this one after reading the most recent and got that punch in the gut feeling. Probably hit harder cuz it was more recent posts.


----------



## idemhj (Feb 9, 2016)

Excuse me for being uninformed. But are you saying what I think you are saying? If that is indeed the case then it is really, really heart breaking...


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 9, 2016)

idemhj said:


> Excuse me for being uninformed. But are you saying what I think you are saying? If that is indeed the case then it is really, really heart breaking...



Unfortunately yes, it is the case. And I agree, very heartbreaking.


----------



## adig (Feb 9, 2016)

This thread is awesome. Great read.


----------



## idemhj (Feb 9, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Unfortunately yes, it is the case. And I agree, very heartbreaking.



WildBoar, kindly, just send me a PM to confirm what i feared. I didn't know Danny personally, but he was one of the kindest and most forthcomming members of this forum, never arrogant, always friedly, and ready to help a newbee, like me, out. I am saddend...

Morten


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2016)

FYI, here is the thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/25899-Danny-Owen-AKA-Zwiefel


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 12, 2016)

Been using the Camano hand grind coffee mill almost 2 years. Another thing I got because of this forum. Puts out a fairly coarse grind. Use fresh beans AMAP. Makes good cups of coffee.

I like the sound of the beans getting ground up and it gives an old fart a little exercise in the morning.


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 12, 2016)

If you love to hand grind, feast your eyes on this beauty

[video=youtube;45AoaSn8wYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45AoaSn8wYY[/video]


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 12, 2016)

I haven't sealed my granite counter tops in 6 years but, to top me my sister cleaned the maple and walnut end grain cutting board I gave her by putting it in the dishwasher - I should have taken a picture of that one.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 12, 2016)

DDPslice said:


> If you love to hand grind, feast your eyes on this beauty



The HG1 is for espresso. If you are after a hand grinder for pour over, French press, drip...

Something more like this


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 12, 2016)

no its not just for espresso, but tuning it between different grinds can being annoying, but i tend to dial in my mill (switched between hario to essentials) between different batches anyways. So really its no more of a headache then normal.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 12, 2016)

which burr size HG1 do you have? I always loved the espresso it produced, but never had luck with other brew methods. I never spent much time with one, so that might have something to due with it. The new EG-1 Electric looks promising, but with the Co. Being sold off I'm hesitant.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 12, 2016)

The Camano has adjustment but not as fine as that expresso grinder large flywheel good idea. Like mine because it is small just leave it on the counter and the conical grinder does it's job. The glass mason jar works well as a catch coffee grinds don't stick to the glass. Always liked pepper grinders even at work for small batches of sauce. Fresh ground pepper is better same with coffee.


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 12, 2016)

I used to use my hario mill but not that's for spices now, now i use the "essentials" hand mill which was a Kickstarter with a better brace on the bottom than the hario new models (but I have the hario original and bought the bottom bracket from orphan espresso). Only used the HG-1 once and yes i loved it, but I'm still debating between a K30 or HG-1, probably going to go with the HG-1 with the TiN. I not really happy with HG's decision to go electronic after all it was founded as a manual grinder with really well built parts, but for the price tag and the manufacturing I guess it was hard to produce cheaply, quickly and sell easily. It's a shame but there is nothing like feeling the grind that helps give feedback from the bean.

@keith, yea the whole thing is heafty, and I agree fresh is better.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 12, 2016)

Newbflat said:


> This is a confessional.
> What's your Kitchen crime?



I insist upon leaving the giant Costco roll of Saran Wrap out on my counter. Sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 13, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I insist upon leaving the giant Costco roll of Saran Wrap out on my counter. Sticks out like a sore thumb



Ditto, but the giganto roll of foil


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 13, 2016)

bkultra said:


> The HG1 is for espresso. If you are after a hand grinder for pour over, French press, drip...
> 
> Something more like this



Have the same coffee maker - love it!


----------



## panda (Feb 13, 2016)

how did this thread turn into coffee discussion? lol


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 14, 2016)

I use a little ketchup when I make sausage stroganoff... :surrendar:


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 15, 2016)

It's good enough for the Chinese............



Sabaki said:


> I use a little ketchup when I make sausage stroganoff... :surrendar:


----------



## jackslimpson (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a shallow ledge in my pool. I sometimes soak my stones there, and sharpen nearby while standing in the pool. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## lucabrasi (Feb 16, 2016)

Jack that sounds glorious.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 16, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I use a little ketchup when I make sausage stroganoff... :surrendar:



I love putting ketchup where it doesn't belong. 


A dash of ketchup works good when you don't have something acidic on hand. My vinegar game is weak these days -_-


----------



## Newbflat (Feb 17, 2016)

jackslimpson said:


> I have a shallow ledge in my pool. I sometimes soak my stones there, and sharpen nearby while standing in the pool.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack


Nice!... That"s not a crime, that's a new standard.


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 17, 2016)

Confession: 
I sometimes touch up my best J-knives with just 4 trailing strokes: 1 each side with extremely light pressure on the Mundial oval diamond rod, then 1 each side on the Smiths ceramic oval rod to smooth the 'teeth' back down a bit. 

Gets the edges biting again through grape tomato skins. My usage isn't such that chipping is a risk.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 18, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Janice goes to the Health food store for peanut butter, I prefer Skippy extra chunky.


Have you tried the freshly grounded peanut butter they sell at Whole Foods and health food stores? That peanut butter spread on toast with some honey drizzle over is my favorite.



brainsausage said:


> Crap. It's gonna take some time to deal with threads that Danny posted on. I cycled back through this one after reading the most recent and got that punch in the gut feeling. Probably hit harder cuz it was more recent posts.



I was thinking the same thing... It reminds me of how great and kind he was... Ugh, the heart ache.

My crime is that I use preminced garlic because I really hate touching garlic. I am also very guilty of putting Japanese barbecue sauce (katsu sauce) in and on everything.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 18, 2016)

Korean instant noodles and magical chicken stock powder

Chris


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't cut around the seeds in avocados. I cut the avocado in half and then strike the seed with the blade of the knife so that it wedges into it, I then twist the blade relative to the avocado to remove the seed. It's never done any damage to the blade or caused any kind of chipping, I always drive it well in so that the edge isn't stressed from the twisting.


----------



## richard (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't see how the avocado thing is a crime...

(I use the heel though)


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 19, 2016)

richard said:


> I don't see how the avocado thing is a crime...
> 
> (I use the heel though)



Maybe not. I've seen a lot of others cut around it though. It was the only thing I could think of!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2016)

richard said:


> I don't see how the avocado thing is a crime...
> 
> (I use the heel though)



Me neither, I do that as well (with the heel). Not with every knife though, but with my Suisin Inox Honyaki for example...


Regards, Iggy


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 19, 2016)

:O Just reminded me of a crime. I would use my Masamoto & Konosuke carbons at work to remove seeds as you mentioned no problem. Don't drive it in too far I saw a seed split & cut a guys hand once.

I keep a very thin Carter for small prep work on my Mag block at home. No thinking grabbed it to remove a seed for salad. Felt pretty stupid when I saw the warped edge it took a few trips to the stone to get it out.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 19, 2016)

I know this is a crime thread, but you guys should seriously start thinking about making your own peanut butter. It could not be more simple and the results are so much better than store bought.

Just stir-fry some raw, shelled, and skinned peanuts in a skillet, frying pan, or wok in some peanut oil for 7-9 minutes until they are very golden but not black. Let them cool on paper towels until room temperature. If you want smooth, just blend them all in a food processor with a pinch of salt and a little honey until desired consistency is reached. The more oil you add while blending, the more spreadable it will be. You decide. I don't like adding too much oil as it will dilute the toasty peanut flavor, but it still has to be spreadable without ruining the bread.

If you want it chunky, pulse blitz half of the nuts until desired chunk size. Then just do as above with the other half and add the chunky bits and stir to combine.

Only around 15 minutes worth of work and you can make large batches that last for weeks.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds simple enough. Think I will pick up some shelled & skinned peanuts next time we go to the health food store.


----------



## Newbflat (Feb 19, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Maybe not. I've seen a lot of others cut around it though. It was the only thing I could think of!



Face it, your hiding something...... Remember, this is a safe place.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh I know, I use canned tomatoes. That's it, i've come clean, ya got me. LOL


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 19, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oh I know, I use canned tomatoes. That's it, i've come clean, ya got me. LOL



Actually, in a lot of places the canned ones are a lot better than the 'fresh' ones for making sauces. Over here (Netherlands) the fresh tomatoes are just reddish bulbs of crispy water.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 19, 2016)

Jovidah said:


> Actually, in a lot of places the canned ones are a lot better than the 'fresh' ones for making sauces. Over here (Netherlands) the fresh tomatoes are just reddish bulbs of crispy water.



Ditto. Canned Italian tomatoes are a whole lot better than fresh Danish winter tomatoes for any sauce.


----------



## Newbflat (Feb 19, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Oh I know, I use canned tomatoes. That's it, i've come clean, ya got me. LOL



Italians use canned tomatos in Italy and see nothing wrong with it. Some dishes demand using fresh tomatos and some don't. That's like apologizing for using dry pasta.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 19, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Ditto. Canned Italian tomatoes are a whole lot better than fresh Danish winter tomatoes for any sauce.



Damage I am of course making a joke on canned tomatoes. Was waiting for you to say you have a year round hydroponic hothouse so you could have heirloom varieties all year long ;p


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I use a ceramic rod in kitchens.
I've also been guilty of holding hollandaise too long
( hollandaise that I made in a food processor) double whammy !


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I've made hollandaise with rendered foie gras


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I made carrot cake for a function . Used old cayenne ( had lost its color) in place of cinnamon by accident. Lots of people liked the kick of "ginger"


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I should shut up now...


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 20, 2016)

Furminati said:


> I've made hollandaise with rendered foie gras



I've made bearnaise with 50% duck fat and 50% beurre noisette. It's not bad.


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I wasn't horrible.. Just so heavy.. And what a waste .. I literally melted a love of foie gras for a surf and turf


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

Lobe *


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 20, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> Ditto. Canned Italian tomatoes are a whole lot better than fresh Danish winter tomatoes for any sauce.



I found this out a few days ago (except I was using English tomatoes).


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 20, 2016)

Furminati said:


> I wasn't horrible.. Just so heavy.. And what a waste .. I literally melted a love of foie gras for a surf and turf



It's not like bearnaise and hollandaise are light sauces anyway. I served mine with steaks and as burger dressing. The heaviness might not come through as much compared to if you were to serve your duck hollandaise with a piece of fish.

Did you seriously melt a whole foie gras just for the fat? That kinda bums me out. But you're in the right thread for that.


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol.. I would say the equivalent of one. Scrapier pieces getting old.. I had seared foie gras on the menu, and was fairly particular to nice even pieces.


----------



## Furminati (Feb 20, 2016)

I've also made foie gras powder with tapioca maltodextrin.. But one time I never had enough malto to fully make it into powder. It was like a light maluble foam. I formed cubes and brûléed them for part of an amuse bouche.. It was actually kind of cool. They almost souffléd.. Still dissipated instantly. Looking back, there's always things you would of done differentlyLive and learn, typical young chef stuff, trying to throw every technique out there. I guess that's why I don't autograph cookbooks ! Lol


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 20, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Was waiting for you to say you have a year round hydroponic hothouse so you could have heirloom varieties all year long ;p



Not quite the hydroponic hothouse, but it keeps me in supply 24/7/365.






I do mostly sprouts and sometimes wheatgrass, but wouldn't mind expanding.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 21, 2016)

Those sprouts look tasty, like them in salads. Wheatgrass you must be making raw live green drinks.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful. Reminds me of college except we were working with different genes.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep, if we go back to yesteryear we could also say I dabbled with some "different genes"


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Not quite the hydroponic hothouse, but it keeps me in supply 24/7/365.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to grow orchids in my garage. Had a 2000W grow light on a track. Neighbors were convinced I was growing something else....one even asked me if I had anything that would "help" with his aches and pains lol.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 24, 2016)

Sheesh. You didn't get a visit from the drug squad for a setup like that?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 24, 2016)

Nah, I'm in Canada . Our Prime Minister is apparently working to legalize/decriminalize. Plus I'm only using T5 florescents as opposed to multiple 1k+ MH and/or HPS (way less Watts and Lux)


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a hard time getting veal bones, so when there was a VERY small package at the store I got them, made a small amount of brown stock, reduced it a little and thickened it with sheet gelatin to make some faux demiglace. Wasn't half bad.


----------



## dblnickels (Feb 26, 2016)

I sometime Sous Vide without a HACCP plan.
SHHH!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 26, 2016)

dblnickels said:


> I sometime Sous Vide without a HACCP plan.
> SHHH!



That's the kind of stuff you need to take the grave. I once knew a guy who made his own pickles, now he's facing 15 years-life


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 26, 2016)

Is hazard analysis plan mandatory in every state ?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 26, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Nah, I'm in Canada . Our Prime Minister is apparently working to legalize/decriminalize. Plus I'm only using T5 florescents as opposed to multiple 1k+ MH and/or HPS (way less Watts and Lux)



you should get some basil going


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 26, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Nah, I'm in Canada . Our Prime Minister is apparently working to legalize/decriminalize. Plus I'm only using T5 florescents as opposed to multiple 1k+ MH and/or HPS (way less Watts and Lux)



LED's, wave of the future


----------



## strumke (Feb 26, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> LED's, wave of the future



+1, less energy, run cooler, etc.

Also helps living in a place like DC where people can now gather and discuss/show/share ideas, methods, and the resulting product


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> LED's, wave of the future



GE will not make CFL's after 2016, moving to LED. No mercury and if you spend some money, good color rendering. However, SORAA makes the best AFAIK.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 26, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> Is hazard analysis plan mandatory in every state ?



It's quickly becoming the norm. Maine has just instituted it in the last year.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 26, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> I have a hard time getting veal bones, so when there was a VERY small package at the store I got them, made a small amount of brown stock, reduced it a little and thickened it with sheet gelatin to make some faux demiglace. Wasn't half bad.



I though you were in the Bay area? There should be any number of boutique butchers (i.e. old fashioned butchers) that can order them in for you. I get mine from Seisel's meats down here. They are still four bucks a pound but I'm thinking I'll go in with Montezumaboy to see if we can get a bulk discount for buying a hundred pounds at once. I can get sprouts to order them too but they are 6 bucks a pound from them and don't have much meat on them.


----------



## dblnickels (Feb 27, 2016)

Mrmnms said:


> Is hazard analysis plan mandatory in every state ?



Low Temp is allowed with no haccp, 
but ROP (reduced oxygen packaging)is prohibited.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 27, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> I though you were in the Bay area? There should be any number of boutique butchers (i.e. old fashioned butchers) that can order them in for you. I get mine from Seisel's meats down here. They are still four bucks a pound but I'm thinking I'll go in with Montezumaboy to see if we can get a bulk discount for buying a hundred pounds at once. I can get sprouts to order them too but they are 6 bucks a pound from them and don't have much meat on them.



Nope. Wrong state. Our grocery usually doesn't even have veal--and when they do, it's vacuum-sealed boneless bits.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 11, 2016)

I prepared a full dinner for 4 yesterday with a Mac bread knife.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Mar 11, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I prepared a full dinner for 4 yesterday with a Mac bread knife.



Get thee behind me!


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 12, 2016)

Found out my chef de partie cut up 1 case of AA3 Wagyu sirloin for cheap buffet dinner ..:


----------



## panda (Mar 12, 2016)

punishment: instill fear of pending demotion and just let it linger


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 12, 2016)

He still work for you Mert?


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 12, 2016)

Mert , how does AA3 translate to us grading, USDA Prime or choice?


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 12, 2016)

panda said:


> punishment: instill fear of pending demotion and just let it linger



Labour structure is so different than states where I could fire the whole brigade and get a new crew same afternoon , fear of
Demotion won't work much where I am ,
Chefs are aware of the shortage of the chefs in the area . 
I am thinking of making him clean the inside of the 20 tray combi oven and lock the the door on him and start roasting him slowly . Is that too much ?[emoji83][emoji33]


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Mar 12, 2016)

+1


Smurfmacaw said:


> I though you were in the Bay area? There should be any number of boutique butchers (i.e. old fashioned butchers) that can order them in for you. I get mine from Seisel's meats down here. They are still four bucks a pound but I'm thinking I'll go in with Montezumaboy to see if we can get a bulk discount for buying a hundred pounds at once. I can get sprouts to order them too but they are 6 bucks a pound from them and don't have much meat on them.



Hi Smurf! 

Missed this thread so didn't see the comment until today. Funny as I was just chatting to Stan (@ Iowa Meats) as I am getting 'low' on that brown yumminess (on the other side of the holidays). I normally buy 50#, or whatever the case is, once a year which is a special order for them & they call when ready but 1-2 weeks max is normal. I try to time it for a Friday morning pickup and know it out over that weekend (by Sunday night everything is vac sealed & in the chest freezer / I just make it to FL/Kellers' method). 

Let me know if it something you want to do and rough timing (FWIW - I don't need it "right now" since I have enough for Easter but will ask them about timing next time I'm in there (likely tomorrow) - will send you a PM either way!

TjA


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 12, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Nah, I'm in Canada . Our Prime Minister is apparently working to legalize/decriminalize. Plus I'm only using T5 florescents as opposed to multiple 1k+ MH and/or HPS (way less Watts and Lux)



Just saw Trudeau on 60 minutes. Soon after he took office Obama invited him to dinner at the White House. Our run up to election time is like watching a side show entertaining to say the least.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 13, 2016)

I hear ya on that, the dribs and drabs (selectively) reported by the news media outlets on the the US election up here is interesting.


----------

